# Half Collegiate, Half Hollywood-- Introducing the Collywood



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 7, 2022)

I bought this poorly repainted Hollywood a couple of months ago for dirt cheap, with the stated goal of stripping off the usable parts and selling them.






Then I got the proverbial wild hair up my ass:  I can't find any bikes locally that I like, so why not build my own?  I'd been dying to find a Schwinn in my favorite color, coppertone, and I really like the early-to-mid sixties lightweights, which led me to this '64 Collegiate frame on eBay.





A few hours of disassembly, REassembly, cleaning, greasing, and lubing later, and voila-- the Collywood.





Took it out Saturday morning for its shakedown cruise, riding to my local bike shop for their monthly Fix Your Own Bike day, and it performed flawlessly.





Only things left to do are install the kickstand, grind off the cable brackets (maybe), and ride the hell out of it.  Now to find another frame in violet...


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 7, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I bought this poorly repainted Hollywood a couple of months ago for dirt cheap, with the stated goal of stripping off the usable parts and selling them.
> 
> View attachment 1727657
> 
> ...



Looks great


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 7, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Looks great



LOL, I just realized, the fenders on that Hollywood are a set I purchased from you.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Nov 7, 2022)

Just guessing that the bay area person was trading old stuff.   He has some great stuff sometimes, and he usually always has some decent stuff.   He is  a  great  bay  area   business person!

Your bike looks sharp.   I  do  like  that  Jim Rockford  Firebird color.

Just wondering  if  the  Schwinn chrome fenders from your Hollywood could be adapted to the diamond Collegiate frame now since you are using the Hollywood's 559mm (26) wheels?


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 7, 2022)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> Just guessing that the bay area person was trading old stuff.   He has some great stuff sometimes, and he usually always has some decent stuff.   He is  a  great  bay  area   business person!
> 
> Your bike looks sharp.   I  do  like  that  Jim Rockford  Firebird color.
> 
> Just wondering  if  the  Schwinn chrome fenders from your Hollywood could be adapted to the diamond Collegiate frame now since you are using the Hollywood's 559mm (26) wheels?



Haven’t tried to fit them, but I might try ‘em out.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Haven’t tried to fit them, but I might try ‘em out.



The fenders are going to be too wide for the fender bridge and  I think the forks are too  narrow as well. Maybe you could pinch them in a bit. The fenders do not like to be altered in that way, maybe better luck cutting a notch in them. Nice build, good luck


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 8, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> LOL, I just realized, the fenders on that Hollywood are a set I purchased from you.



Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 8, 2022)

I like it! Good job!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2022)

lightweights with S-7's  are great bikes!! something about the geometry makes them WAY better riders than an S-6 lightweight or an S-7 cantilever.

you can put the lightweight fenders on these if you feel the need for fenders. I have heavy duty tandem wheels and a kick back 2 speed on this one.

fun fun fun  🙂


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 4, 2022)

Installed a vintage-y Stewart Warner speedo to further enhance it’s racy look.


----------

